# 150 amp service trips



## Creuelneo (May 3, 2019)

I have 150 amp Eaton residential service with a Tesla charger that trips when central AC and Tesla charger are going at same time. The Tesla is on a 60amp and the AC are on 30 amp breakers. Starting amps shouldn’t max out at anything over 150 however the breaker keeps tripping. I have not tested the amp draw yet but wondering if the breaker is weak causing it to trip or am I missing something on why such small amps 30(ac)+60(Tesla)+ 20(fridge) would trip a 150main? I could see maybe both AC on tripping main but just 1 unit? When the main trips it takes sometime 5-10 min for it to cool down before it can be trurned on so thinking it’s a thermal trip. Any thoughts?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

If you fill out your profile you'll have a better chance of getting an answer to your question.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Put your recording meter on it. That will tell you whats actually happening.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Creuelneo (May 3, 2019)

So have another thought I wanted to add to see if anyone might have additional ideas. I don’t have a recording meter unfortunately. I am using 6 gauge wire for the Tesla charger with the normal ground that comes with 6-2 could that be an issue. Do I need the same gauge ground as the hot wires?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please post on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/
or call an electrician.


----------

